# Professor Livre Docente



## Antonia Bravo

Olá, quem puder me ajudar...

Como posso traduzir do Portugues ao Espanhol o título universitário brasileiro 'Professor Livre Docente'? 

Muito obrigada,
Antonia Bravo


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns WR, Antonia!

Talvez você tenha que esperar um pouco pelo aparecimento dos nativos ou especialistas em espanhol para obter a sua resposta, ok? Contudo, fique tranquila, que alguém vai responder a sua pergunta. 

Para entender o título em português:
livre docente - docentes que tenham obtido o título acadêmico concedido a *professor* do ensino superior que é aprovado no concurso de livre docência.
livre docência - 
*livre docência*- Concurso, aberto ...para a concessão de título acadêmico de *livre* docente a professor do ensino superior. O concurso de *livre* docência é aberto por edital e o(s) candidato(s) inscrito(s) deverá(ão), além de submeter-se a uma prova escrita, desenvolver uma tese sobre um tema acadêmico e defendê-la perante uma banca examinadora.


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Antónia! Bem-vinda ao fórum. Sinto não poder ajudá-la de maneira certa. Eu penso que os professores livres docentes, em espanhol se denominam (ou se denominavam) *PNN *(*P*rofesores *n*o *n*umerarios), ou seja, aqueles que tinham um contracto com o Estado limitado por ano e não vitalício como os professores funcionários. Porém, "Professor livre docente", eu traduziria para espanhol como "_Profesor de __Enseñanza_* _de un Centro (Universitario) Privado_" 
*Pode substituir "_enseñanza_" por "_Ciencias Exactas_", "_Física y Química_", "_História_", "_Inglés_", "_Lengua y Literatura_", etc.
*¡Suerte!  *

P.S.- Esperemos outras respostas.


----------



## ILT

Vanda said:
			
		

> *livre docência*- Concurso, aberto ...para a concessão de título acadêmico de *livre* docente a professor do ensino superior. O concurso de *livre* docência é aberto por edital e o(s) candidato(s) inscrito(s) deverá(ão), além de submeter-se a uma prova escrita, desenvolver uma tese sobre um tema acadêmico e defendê-la perante uma banca examinadora.


 De acuerdo a esta definición, se le llama *maestro/catedrático por oposición*. Mira lo que dice la RAE en oposición:
*4.* f. Procedimiento selectivo consistente en una o más pruebas en que los aspirantes a un puesto de trabajo muestran su respectiva competencia, juzgada por un tribunal.

  Saludos


----------



## Tomby

I love...,
Creo que está mezclando conceptos parecidos pero no iguales. Según mi humilde parecer, en español, “maestro” es lo que en Portugal llaman “professor de ensino primario”. Profesor (a secas) es conocido en Portugal como “professor de ensino secundário” o “profesor de Faculdade”. El “catedrático” es el titular de una cátedra y marca las pautas y directrices da la materia a enseñar y de sus profesores respectivamente.
Para ser maestro (funcionario del Estado), profesor numerario (funcionario del Estado), catedrático (funcionario del Estado), cartero (funcionario del Estado) o guarda forestal (funcionario del Estado) *hay que realizar y aprobar un examen llamado oposición*. No tiene nada que ver un profesor de un centro privado con un profesor de un centro público (que en teoría debe ocupar una plaza por oposición) *aunque ambos se dediquen a lo mismo.*
No es lo mismo ser “abogado” que “abogado del Estado”, siendo ambos Licenciados en Derecho. El primero ejerce privadamente y el segundo sólo tiene un cliente, que es el Estado, por haber aprobado una oposición. ¿Estamos de acuerdo I love?
Es posible que en un país lusófono se diga de una manera y en España se diga de otra (y tal vez en México de otra). La palabra “maestro” en España ha variado en los últimos años varias veces de denominación. Antes era “maestro” (para mi una hermosa palabra), después “profesor de EGB”, después creo que volvió a llamarse “maestro” y finalmente ya no sé ni como se llama (hay 17 Comunidades Autónomas). Quizás porque en Valencia haya un proverbio que dice “_Pateix més fam que un mestre d’escola_” (Padece más hambre que un maestro de escuela) esto hiera la sensibilidad de estos profesionales de la enseñanza y haga que prefieran cambiar de denominación.
En resumen y fuera de tema: yo me acuerdo de los cinco maestros que tuve en “Primaria” y sólo de algún profesor, de los muchos que tuve, cuando terminé dicho ciclo docente.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Antonia Bravo

Obrigada Vanda por sua excelente resposta.... Ainda que não tenhamos conseguido uma traducão para o equivalente na Espanha de Professor Livre Docente no Brasil (um título acadêmico nas universidades públcas brasileiras) penso que ainda conseguiremos.

Gracias Tombatossals! Professor Livre Docente nas universidades brasileiras é um título acadêmico dos mais altos (acima, somente o de Professor Titular!). Qual seria o equivalente na carreira acadêmica, por exemplo, na Universidade de Barcelona? Você saberia?

Obrigada I love translating! 

Sou nova no forum e estou ainda procurando como manejar este valioso instrumento. Desculpem alguma falha nas respostas.

Grande abraço,
Antonia Bravo


----------



## Vanda

Antonia,

Veja o que encontrei sobre estudos de pós-graduação e formação continuada da Universidade de Salamanca: *Estudios de Tercer Ciclo y Doctorado.*
Você encontrará as titulações oferecidas nesse nível. Uma delas deve corresponder ao nosso livre docente.


----------



## Tomby

Antonia Bravo said:


> ...Professor Livre Docente nas universidades brasileiras é um título acadêmico dos mais altos (acima, somente o de Professor Titular!). Qual seria o equivalente na carreira acadêmica, por exemplo, na Universidade de Barcelona? Você saberia?


Olá, Antónia!
Acima dos Professores Titulares acho que estão os Catedráticos, depois os Decanos das Faculdades ou Directores das Escolas Universitárias e finalmente, o Vice-reitor e Reitor da Universidade. 
Penso que o escalão é este ou semelhante. Para atingir estes graus é preciso aprovar um concurso público para professor, catedrático, etc.
Visite o link da Universidade de Barcelona.
Um abraço!


----------



## Vanda

Antonia,

Consegui esta informação adicional de um espanhol.


----------



## Antonia Bravo

Olá Antonia, mandei uma resposta a você por outro meio. Espero tenha recebido. 
Olá Tombatossals, muito obrigada por seu interesse. Sei que Catedratico na Espanha é Titular no Brasil. O mais fácil seria mesmo perguntar ao Prof Livre Docente que me encomendou a traducao de seu texto - ele é tb prof em Barcelona....
Abraco,
Antonia


----------



## FerGilmour

Supongo que la posibilidad más simple es "Docente Concursado".


----------



## FerGilmour

Años más tarde, encuentro una traducción que juzgo adecuada. Si se trata del docente que está inmediatamente por debajo del Profesor Titular, el título correspondiente en español es el de "Profesor Adjunto".


----------



## machadinho

Existem professores adjuntos que não são livres-docentes. E existem professores associados, que estão mais à frente dos adjuntos na carreira rumo ao titular.

De todo modo, a livre-docência só vale em universidades de São Paulo. Não me pergunte por quê. Não vejo muita razão em perpetuar essa idiossincrasia deles mundo afora.


----------



## FerGilmour

Machadinho, tive que voltar para aqui, pelo fato de estar traduzindo uma tese de livre-docência hoje mesmo (obviamente, da USP). Concordo com você, mas tenho que colocar alguma coisa ai!
Abraço,
Fernando


----------



## machadinho

Então, era isso que eu estava dizendo. Por mais que Professor Adjunto não corresponda lá assim enormemente a Livre-Docente, já que nada no mundo fora do Tucanistão corresponde mesmo a isso, fica sendo!


----------



## FerGilmour

Acho que sim. "Por descarte", falaríamos em espanhol. 
Muito obrigado, Machadinho!


----------

